# Jamison's talents going to waste



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Anyone else feel that jamison should be traded away from dallas considering he has to play second fiddle to antoine walker and has all star potential if he isn't one already


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I hope he does get traded. He's too good to be getting four minutes per game less than Udonis Haslem (no offense Udonis ). I wouldn't be surprised to see Nelson go to a big-5 starting lineup sometime soon here, though..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm sure he would rather be playing more minutes...but if the mavs can win it all, I think that would be a tradeoff he'd be willing ot do.


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> I'm sure he would rather be playing more minutes...but if the mavs can win it all, I think that would be a tradeoff he'd be willing ot do.


not for long tho...
he was the main man with the warriors....now hes the 6th man fo god sakes....i dont think he minds SHARING the spot light, but damn, give the guys some sugar too!!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Trade him to the Nets for Richard Jefferson and Jason Collins.
Nets will surely benefit from Jamison and Dallas will benefit from Jason Collins and RJ.


Thats or, take Toronto's offer. Imagine Vince and Antawn together again? North Carolina days.

Jamison and Carter can put up 25+ points a game whilst both also gathering 7+ rebounds. Sound good.

Toronto can give Jerome Williams or Antonion Davis along with Michael Bradley and some other big guy. Dallas will not lose much, since Jamison only plays 15-20 mins. And also, with Jamison out, Walker can slide down to SF and play more mins there whlst Najera can earn back some mins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ and Collins for him don't work.

-Petey


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Trade him to the Nets for Richard Jefferson and Jason Collins.
> Nets will surely benefit from Jamison and Dallas will benefit from Jason Collins and RJ.
> 
> ...


Thats a good idea. Getting Antonio Davis for Antawn Jamison. This helps both teams, but Dallas would have to get more for this trade. Maybe throw in Mo Pete or Lamond Murray.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a good idea. Getting Antonio Davis for Antawn Jamison. This helps both teams, but Dallas would have to get more for this trade. Maybe throw in Mo Pete or Lamond Murray.


We don't want Antonio Davis and any other throw in for Jamison.
This is about the 15th time some other teams (probably Raptors)
fans try to get the Mavericks to give away a good talented player
for some Eastern Conference PF masquerading as a Center. As
if that is going to somehow help the Mavericks. This does NOT
help the Mavericks and will not happen.

Jamison plays about as many minutes as all of the other big 5.
Who cares which players start the game? The only thing that
matters is who is in there when the game is on the line and 
Jamison will be on the floor when it counts.

Stop with the stupid Antonio Davis for Jamison posts. We are not
going to trade a 27 year old 2nd level star for an old offensively
limited PF playing Center for the Eastern Conference. How stupid
do you think the Mavericks are? When Cuban was asked about
this trade he said "Hell No!"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Actually...Finley, Dirk and Walker all play 10 minutes more each game than Jamison.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't want Antonio Davis and any other throw in for Jamison.
> ...


At this point I think Cuban would give his left nut to find anyone that could win him a championship ,so I don't think any trade is out of question.

:yes:


----------



## Warriors4Life (Jan 1, 2003)

*????*

I've seen every televised antawn jamison game since he's beeen in the league, and believe me, he has no talent. He's in a good situation where he is, a scorer off the bench is a role he was born to play. He is NOT an all star.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Anyone else feel that jamison should be traded away from dallas considering he has to play second fiddle to antoine walker and has all star potential if he isn't one already


Hater...


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, that was exactly my point when i posted my "What's wrong with the Mavs" topic. He is way too good to be on the bench, i don't care if he's happy with it, it is a huge waste of his talent, and besides, the Mav's need a better center than Danny Fortson or Shawn Bradley. So trade Dallas, F***** trade.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Yeah, that was exactly my point when i posted my "What's wrong with the Mavs" topic. He is way too good to be on the bench, i don't care if he's happy with it, it is a huge waste of his talent, and besides, the Mav's need a better center than Danny Fortson or Shawn Bradley. So trade Dallas, F***** trade.


Agree...
Mavs should trade him maybe for R.Wallace or Udonis Haslem. ..
How about BG and Haslem for Jamison and Bradley


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

if any of the big 5 are traded it should only be for Shaq,Duncan,KG,Illgastus or McGrady...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If this thread remains of interest to non-Dallas fans, please discuss it on the Dallas board. It would be nice to have activity in multiple forums, when people are discussing various teams.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't mind if the Nets can somehow get Jamison without giving up Kidd, KMart, and RJ. Collins and Kittles and Plannic would work but I'm not sure it's a good idea to trade Collins.

Note: I think that's where Jamison's value is at this moment so don't bash me if you think Jamison is worth much more.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Maybe a Blazers trade. Not Randolph, duh, but maybe Sheed and DD. Dale Davis is old, and Rasheed sometimes shies from the post a lot, but together they'd be good to give the Mavs some inside presence.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Maybe a Blazers trade. Not Randolph, duh, but maybe Sheed and DD. Dale Davis is old, and Rasheed sometimes shies from the post a lot, but together they'd be good to give the Mavs some inside presence.


Mavs have outrebounded all thier opponents...they have inside presence now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I wish the Raptors can get him but theres no player excluding Vince that can equal Jamison's value.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> At this point I think Cuban would give his left nut to find anyone that could win him a championship ,so I don't think any trade is out of question.
> ...


Yes, any trade that will actually help. You don't make a stupid
trade just for the sake of making a trade. And anyone who thinks
that Antonio Davis for Jamison is going to help the Mavericks is an
idiot.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

How about Big Z for Jamison? That helps out both teams. Dallas needs a C. Cavaliers have some good young Cs and could use Jamison. Then no one can complain about Jamison being under used.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I don't mind if the Nets can somehow get Jamison without giving up Kidd, KMart, and RJ. Collins and Kittles and Plannic would work but I'm not sure it's a good idea to trade Collins.
> 
> Note: I think that's where Jamison's value is at this moment so don't bash me if you think Jamison is worth much more.


I won't bash you other than to say why do think that the Mavs would consider that trade? Once again I don't think Collins is the
answer for the Mavericks so once again why would they give up
such a good player as Jamison if they are not going to answer thier needs.

Lets put it this way. Even though the Mavericks did not solve all thier needs when they made the G.S. trade, they did improve the ball club overall so it was worth doing. Then once again when the Mavs made the Boston trade they improved the overall team so it was worth doing.

Now we see many trade proposals which have the Mavericks give up one of thier big 5 but don't answer thier needs and don't improve the overall talent of the ball club. These type of trades will not happen.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Mayve a deal migt work between the Heat...
Cuban used to like Grant and offered Nick vanexel for BG last season..
Maybe a new deal is in work..
I know some of u dallas fans dont like him but Cuban does so it is really up to him....
But BG has been horrible this year..
8ppg and 8rpg....if he can improve his stats i think there might be a chance.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Why would Dallas trade Jamison?

He hasn't asked to be traded and he certainly is better then anything the Nets have to trade. (Except Kidd but frankly I like Nash better for this team)


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Mayve a deal migt work between the Heat...
> Cuban used to like Grant and offered Nick vanexel for BG last season..
> Maybe a new deal is in work..
> ...


Why would the Heat want another swingman is my only question?


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would the Heat want another swingman is my only question?


Jamison isn't really a swingman, he's more of an unorthodox type of player without a label for his game. He could certainly fit in with the Heat.


----------

